# Color of beeswax



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cappings makes yellow wax, brood combs make a darker wax. They sent you a lower grade of beeswax than the best yellow cappings wax.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks -- that sounds about right, as the wax I processed was nearly all from cappings and burr comb scrapings.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Sometimes stuff that is advertised as beeswax, isnt 100%.

But beeswax will greatly vary in color and odor..depending on where it came from and for me even year to year.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

cdanderson said:


> Sometimes stuff that is advertised as beeswax, isnt 100%.
> 
> But beeswax will greatly vary in color and odor..depending on where it came from and for me even year to year.


What do you base this claim on? I guess I have never heard of adulterated beeswax though I suppose paraffin could be added.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I base this claim on the fact that I have seen Beeswax bars in craft stores that were labeled as beeswax. However, they also had ingredient labels that listed beeswax as the first but parafin also.

I think almost always, purchasing beeswax from a local beekeeper is best if it is possible in your area.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

jim lyon said:


> I guess I have never heard of adulterated beeswax though I suppose paraffin could be added.


 The "beeswax" candles used by the Catholic Church used to be required to be 100pct beeswax then by some church magic (because beeswax is expensive) they now allow much lower than 100pct depending on which service is being performed the more important the service the more pure the candle. and I didn't just make this up so Mods please don't delete this http://www.catholicculture.org/culture/library/view.cfm?recnum=6206


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

This discussion interested me because I just found out the difference between hobby store wax and my bee's wax. (btw, where did "mind your own beeswax originate from, I wonder?) Anyway, I went to the hobby store for wick metal holders and there was a bar of "100% beeswax" nice light color, even lighter than my cappings filtered 3 times. I had a 40% off coupon and this particular block was already reduced. I made them into a size I've used for candles made of my wax--lit one this morning and it burned at more than twice the speed of my candle's wax. I threw away the packaging so I suppose it could be a mixed wax but there was a place on the lable that said 100%. That being said, no more store bought wax. My bees do better!
Happy New Year.
Beverly


----------

